# Partner Visa Subclass 309 Offshore Application from Dubai



## shanika (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

My husband and I have been together for 8 years now and we got married last year in June. He holds an Australian PR and I am a Sri Lankan passport holder currently working in Dubai. We applied for a Partner (Provisional) (class UF) (subclass 309) / Partner (Migrant) (class BC) (subclass 100) visa on the *23rd of December 2014*. The application was paper based and was submitted to VFS Dubai. I got an email on the *23rd of January 2015* requesting me to undergo my medical examination. Which was completed on the same day.

We're not sure what the next step would be or what the time line will be like. All necessary documents were submitted at the time of lodging the application; including police clearances and 2.5kg worth of 'Evidence of Our Relationship being Genuine & Continuing'.

It would be so good to hear from anyone who has either applied from Dubai or know roughly what the time frame would be? And to know at which stage normally the Medical exam is requested at? Also, I never got an email explicitly stating that I was assigned a CO?

Thanks so much


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Welcome 

I am not sure if those from Sri Lanka require security checks (form 80) or not. If they do you will be waiting awhile.

One applicant recently waited 18 months for the visa (security checks involved). Another is waiting around 16 months and is still waiting for the decision - security checks are involved in this application too.


----------



## shanika (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi Mish,

Thanks for the response. Yes, Form 80 was required and it was submitted with the rest of the application in December 2014.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Unfortunately the processing time can take up to 18 months from what I have seen.


----------



## sudani (Aug 18, 2014)

hello everyone , i lodged in dubai 19 june 2013 and still waiting for security check since nearly 20 months now, unfortunatly security check take time , am from sudan ( H R country ) till now am waiting for granting


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

sudani said:


> hello everyone , i lodged in dubai 19 june 2013 and still waiting for security check since nearly 20 months now, unfortunatly security check take time , am from sudan ( H R country ) till now am waiting for granting


Have you lived in another country because we have had people lodge in Cairo embassy who have gotten their visa in 6 months (lived in Sudan all their life). So I am guessing another HR country is the hold up?

Imshallah your visa will be granted soon


----------



## sudani (Aug 18, 2014)

Mish said:


> Have you lived in another country because we have had people lodge in Cairo embassy who have gotten their visa in 6 months (lived in Sudan all their life). So I am guessing another HR country is the hold up?
> 
> Imshallah your visa will be granted soon


hello mish , yes am living in saudi arabia ,, inshallah  thanx for ur wishes


----------



## rastan858 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi, 

Have you received a response from the embassy yet? I'm also in the same boat and I submitted my application Sept 2014


----------



## tlander (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi Shanika, I have the same questions as you. 

We applied for my wife's visa (309/100) through VFS Kuwait, but its being processed in Dubai. We applied in Jan 2015 and just received the email asking for the medical checks and a Police report from Romania for my wife (she is Romanian). Which I dont understand as she has lived and worked in Kuwait for the last 12 years and has only spent a total time of 10 months in Romania during that time. We already submitted the Kuwait police cert with the application.

Since they are asking for this info, does this mean a case officer has been assigned?, or its still just paper work processing.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Interesting ... I thought police checks were only for places stayed more than 12 months in the last 10 years.

Usually asking for police, medical etc is one of the first things you get asked for. Usually they will say "I am x and I have been assigned as your case officer" and then will ask for things and tell you the expected processing times.


----------



## tlander (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks Mish for the reply. 
I just sent an email to Dubai immigration asking if the Romanian Police check is really required.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Mish said:


> Interesting ... I thought police checks were only for places stayed more than 12 months in the last 10 years.


They're supposed to be. Could be the CO's error, or maybe there's some different reason they're asking her for it.


----------



## kassala (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi sudani.
i applied on june 2014 for 309 subclass and still no any respond from the immigration yet. Is it normal.


----------



## sudani (Aug 18, 2014)

hello everyone ,, good news just came after 21 months waiting .. PMV has been granted yesterday ..... thanx god


----------



## sudani (Aug 18, 2014)

Mish said:


> Have you lived in another country because we have had people lodge in Cairo embassy who have gotten their visa in 6 months (lived in Sudan all their life). So I am guessing another HR country is the hold up?
> 
> Imshallah your visa will be granted soon


hello mish , thanx for your best wishes , my pmv granted alhumdollah


----------



## sudani (Aug 18, 2014)

kassala said:


> Hi sudani.
> i applied on june 2014 for 309 subclass and still no any respond from the immigration yet. Is it normal.


hello kassala and sorry for late reply .... did you recieved a knowledgment e-mail ???


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

sudani Congratulations !! you deserve it ... good luck in Aus. 

Do you know the date that form 80 referred to the ESC?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

sudani said:


> hello everyone ,, good news just came after 21 months waiting .. PMV has been granted yesterday ..... thanx god


Wow! Such a long time . Congratulations and enjoy your life in Australia


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Congrats, sudani! I'm in serious awe of your patience! Well deserved.  Enjoy your life in Australia with your partner!


----------



## kassala (Feb 23, 2015)

congratulation sudani. so happy for you bro. 
you really deserve it after long waiting.


----------



## kassala (Feb 23, 2015)

sudani said:


> hello kassala and sorry for late reply .... did you recieved a knowledgment e-mail ???


its oky bro. actually i applied online so i just received it on the beginning. thats all


----------



## sudani (Aug 18, 2014)

KitKaat said:


> sudani Congratulations !! you deserve it ... good luck in Aus.
> 
> Do you know the date that form 80 referred to the ESC?


thank you so much kitkaat and i wish good news come to u soon ,,, security check finalised before 3 week.


----------



## sudani (Aug 18, 2014)

Mish said:


> Wow! Such a long time . Congratulations and enjoy your life in Australia


thank you so much mish


----------



## sudani (Aug 18, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> Congrats, sudani! I'm in serious awe of your patience! Well deserved.  Enjoy your life in Australia with your partner!


thank you for your best wishes college girl


----------



## sudani (Aug 18, 2014)

kassala said:


> congratulation sudani. so happy for you bro.
> you really deserve it after long waiting.


thax alot kassala , hope your visa coming soon


----------



## sudani (Aug 18, 2014)

thanx alot every one , am so happy and here my application timeline details 
applied 19 june 2013 , medical and pcc 20 aug 2013 , mandatory outcomes recieved 9 feb 2015 , 22 feb 2015 sent new pcc and new health examination ,,24 feb 2015 visa granted .... no interview


----------



## afg (Feb 26, 2015)

Hello Sudani i applied on 25 Aug 2013 in Dubai I am from Afganistan High risk country and still waiting for mandatory checks and health examination expire in may 2015 so as i will be asked again for Medical


----------



## sudani (Aug 18, 2014)

hello afq , medical examination and pcc are valid for 12 months, hope you hear good news soon


----------



## afg (Feb 26, 2015)

thanx soo much for you are kind words and on my behalf wish you a happy life in oz


----------



## vinil (Mar 3, 2015)

*309 dubai online*

Dear All

I am of Indian Origin and I have applied my 309 online from Dubai... Any idea when should I be allocated a C.O.... Any Indian who has applied for 309 online from Dubai.

sharing your experience would be much appreciated.

Thank u in advance.

Vinil
DOL-27/01/2015


----------



## Naughty (Nov 28, 2014)

sudani said:


> thanx alot every one , am so happy and here my application timeline details
> applied 19 june 2013 , medical and pcc 20 aug 2013 , mandatory outcomes recieved 9 feb 2015 , 22 feb 2015 sent new pcc and new health examination ,,24 feb 2015 visa granted .... no interview


congratulations Sudani


----------



## Naughty (Nov 28, 2014)

sudani said:


> hello everyone ,, good news just came after 21 months waiting .. PMV has been granted yesterday ..... thanx god


congratulations Sudani


----------



## vinil (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi All

Any updates fro DUBAI Applicants???


----------



## Naughty (Nov 28, 2014)

vinil said:


> Hi All
> 
> Any updates fro DUBAI Applicants???


I got my visa 309 granted 26th February 2015 from Dubai only 7 months and 4 days Alhamdulillah .


----------



## vinil (Mar 3, 2015)

Naughty said:


> I got my visa 309 granted 26th February 2015 from Dubai only 7 months and 4 days Alhamdulillah .


Hi Naughty

Congrats that's really fast ... was ur application online or paper...

Regards

Vinil


----------



## tlander (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi Sudani,

Congats on the visa and best wishes when you reach Australia. When you sent your new PCC to Immigration Dubai, Which method and address did you use. Also, did you need to send it too someone in particular, or just Immigration Dubai.

Thanks, Ted


----------



## tlander (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi Sudani,

Congrats on the Visa and best wishes when you arrive in Australia.

When you sent your latest PCCs to immigration Dubai, which method did you use and which address.

Did you need to address it to anyone in particular or just Dubai Immigration.

Thanks , ted


----------



## kassala (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi all 
any updates from dubail applies. ....


----------



## vinil (Mar 3, 2015)

kassala said:


> Hi all
> any updates from dubail applies. ....


Dear Kassala

when is your Date of Lodgement ? was it online or paper based?

Regards

Vinil


----------



## tlander (Jan 26, 2015)

CollegeGirl said:


> They're supposed to be. Could be the CO's error, or maybe there's some different reason they're asking her for it.


Hi Mish and CollegeGirl, I finally had a response from Dubai Immi. Turns out they misread the application and thought my wife was living in Romania between 2005 and 2012. Which was wrong, If I show proof, (passport stamps) she was only visiting for short periods of time during this period, then she wont need the PCC from Romania.


----------



## kassala (Feb 23, 2015)

hi vinil.
i applied omn june 2014 online still waiting ...
what about you


----------



## vinil (Mar 3, 2015)

kassala said:


> hi vinil.
> i applied omn june 2014 online still waiting ...
> what about you


Hi KASSALA

Ok.... well even I applied online on 27/01/2015.... guess it will be a long wait... your country of origin is sudan?... I am from Indian... no idea how long I have to wait... I couldn't find any Indians who have applied from Dubai to get some feedback.

Gud Luck to u n hopefully u have an answer soon.. keep me posted.

Regards,
Vinil


----------



## kassala (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi Mish 
i have around 9 months since i lodged my application. do u have idea after how long thythey do the interview in Dubai. i heard within 6 month . but it see it is taking time. 
thanx


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

kassala said:


> Hi Mish
> i have around 9 months since i lodged my application. do u have idea after how long thythey do the interview in Dubai. i heard within 6 month . but it see it is taking time.
> thanx


One applicant was around the 12 month mark but another didn't get interviewed at all.


----------



## kassala (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks Mish


----------



## vinil (Mar 3, 2015)

*309n duabi*



kassala said:


> Thanks Mish


Dear

Have you been assigned a Case Officer already? if yes within how many months you got the Case Officer Assigned.

Thanks
Vin


----------



## kassala (Feb 23, 2015)

not yet. still didn't get any reply.


----------



## vinil (Mar 3, 2015)

Dear All

Any updates on Dubai Applicants.. Anyone assigned CO or granted Visa?


Thanks 

Vin


----------



## tlander (Jan 26, 2015)

no, I have sent them email asking about CO's and never an answer


----------



## vinil (Mar 3, 2015)

Dear Tlander

so the wait continues.... Do you know anyone else has got any update.

Regards,

Vin


----------



## kassala (Feb 23, 2015)

just as you said the wait continues


----------



## vinil (Mar 3, 2015)

kassala said:


> just as you said the wait continues


Dear Kassala

that's the only option.. be patient and wait.... for partner Visa's word "Patience" is very important 

Regards

Vin


----------



## irfi786 (May 11, 2015)

Seems like dubai applicants get to wait a bit longer than other parts of the world. I applied 309 online on 17/Mar/2015 n now ready to wait... Visa applicant from Pakistan


----------



## kassala (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi guys
finally i got my 309 visa after waiting of 11 months.from dubai
and i thank all of here who helped me to be patient and just to take it easy.


----------



## vinil (Mar 3, 2015)

kassala said:


> Hi guys
> finally i got my 309 visa after waiting of 11 months.from dubai
> and i thank all of here who helped me to be patient and just to take it easy.


Dear Kassala

Congrats  Happy life in Aus... May I know when was CO allocated to your case?

Regards,

Vinil


----------



## kassala (Feb 23, 2015)

thanx Vinil
i wish yours will come soon.


----------



## tlander (Jan 26, 2015)

vinil said:


> Dear Kassala
> 
> Congrats  Happy life in Aus... May I know when was CO allocated to your case?
> 
> ...


Hi Kassala.

After 4 months we have been assigned a case office. No letter to say a case officer has been assigned, just an email to say they have started processing our Visa and they require additional information. If they didnt require the additional info, I doubt if we would have heard anything from them

We have my wife's 17 year old son's application attached to her application. Anyway, they have just changed the law so 16 year olds and above also require police checks.

I dont know what we will do in Kuwait, they only issue police checks to 18 year olds and above. We tried to tell the case officer this, but she kept insisting we need it.

Ted


----------



## vinil (Mar 3, 2015)

*309 dubai*



tlander said:


> Hi Kassala
> 
> After 4 months we have been assigned a case office. No letter to say a case officer has been assigned, just an email to say they have started processing our Visa and they require additional information. If they didnt require the additional info, I doubt if we would have heard anything from them
> 
> ...


Hi Ted

That's good to know you have been assigned a case officer and I hope they understand your situation with regards the PCC for your son. Hopefully you get good news soon.

Gud Luck Mate.

Regards,

Vin


----------



## vinil (Mar 3, 2015)

*309 Dubai*

Hi All

Any news from other applicants who have applied from Dubai..

Thanks

Vin


----------



## kassala (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi Ted 
that's good news thy started processing your application. it means you have assigned CO . and i guess thy will not ask u for the pcc for ur wife's child. good luck bro


----------



## vinil (Mar 3, 2015)

*309 dubai*

Hi all

any updates guys??? Dubai seems to be very slow .... Any progress...

Thanks

vin


----------



## ffza13 (May 22, 2015)

Mish said:


> Have you lived in another country because we have had people lodge in Cairo embassy who have gotten their visa in 6 months (lived in Sudan all their life). So I am guessing another HR country is the hold up?
> 
> Imshallah your visa will be granted soon


So you are saying if the applicant has only lived in one high risk country all their life (eg afghanistan) and are required to undergo the character check then the processing time could take a minimum of 6 months???


----------



## ffza13 (May 22, 2015)

Naughty said:


> I got my visa 309 granted 26th February 2015 from Dubai only 7 months and 4 days Alhamdulillah .


Wow were u required to undergo the form 80 character check??; was the applicant male or female?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

ffza13 said:


> So you are saying if the applicant has only lived in one high risk country all their life (eg afghanistan) and are required to undergo the character check then the processing time could take a minimum of 6 months???


Sudan don't appear to submit form 80, so even though all countries undergo security checks (a migration agent on this forum said all undergo security checks) it isn't to the extent of other high risk countries. The person was also from Afghanistan which is why it took so long. The character checks appear to only take a long time on people from very high risk countries with majority of them being where there is or has been wars.


----------



## vinil (Mar 3, 2015)

*309 dubai*

Hi Ted

Any further update on your application...

Regards

Vin


----------



## tlander (Jan 26, 2015)

vinil said:


> Hi Ted
> 
> Any further update on your application...
> 
> ...


Sorry to say, no more updates


----------



## sshah31 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hellow guys. I am going to lodge my application by the end of this week from dubai. I am originally indian currently working and living in Qatar. My wife is in Oz and we have an agent who will lodge the online application. Any tips or advices? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vinil (Mar 3, 2015)

*309 dubai*



sshah31 said:


> Hellow guys. I am going to lodge my application by the end of this week from dubai. I am originally indian currently working and living in Qatar. My wife is in Oz and we have an agent who will lodge the online application. Any tips or advices?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Dear SSHAH31

I Would recommend you to put in your online application ASAP as you must be aware of the increase in fee from July 1st and kindly don't wait till the last moment as you might find the online server down wen the dates come closer to july 1st...

Even I am Indian Applicant and just to update you I have lodged my online application on 27th of Jan 2015 from Dubai and I have heard nothing since then except for the Bio Metrics. It will be a long so be patient 

Gud Luck on your visa


----------



## ffza13 (May 22, 2015)

vinil said:


> Dear SSHAH31
> 
> I Would recommend you to put in your online application ASAP as you must be aware of the increase in fee from July 1st and kindly don't wait till the last moment as you might find the online server down wen the dates come closer to july 1st...
> 
> ...


When do you have to submit your bio metrics by???


----------



## vinil (Mar 3, 2015)

*Biometerics*

Hi ffza13

I was requested for Biometrics as soon as I lodged my application and I had to submit it within 14 days if I am not wrong. please feel free to contact me if you need any further info on this.

hope this helps you.

regards

vin


----------



## ffza13 (May 22, 2015)

vinil said:


> Hi ffza13
> 
> I was requested for Biometrics as soon as I lodged my application and I had to submit it within 14 days if I am not wrong. please feel free to contact me if you need any further info on this.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Did you lodge a paper application? So you were required to fly to Dubai and do bio metrics within 14 days? Geez that's if the department actually communicates with me as soon as they receive my application (which I only just sent yesterday)

When did u send urs ?


----------



## vinil (Mar 3, 2015)

ffza13 said:


> Thanks. Did you lodge a paper application? So you were required to fly to Dubai and do bio metrics within 14 days? Geez that's if the department actually communicates with me as soon as they receive my application (which I only just sent yesterday)
> 
> When did u send urs ?


hi ..

Mine was online application and I got request for Biometrics on the same day along with the acknowledgement. well I am working in Dubai so I have applied from Dubai so I had to just book an appointment with VFS Dubai and get it done.. I got the appointment after 3 days and got it done in VFS. But after that I have not heard anything from AHC and I am on my 5th month i.e. almost 20 weeks...


----------



## sshah31 (Jun 22, 2015)

ffza13 said:


> When do you have to submit your bio metrics by???


Hi ffza,
I just lodged the application today and right away they sent me a request for biometrics data collection. Luckily I found an appointment for the 28th June. Will go and let you know. Which country have you lodged from and when did you lodge it?


----------



## sshah31 (Jun 22, 2015)

ffza13 said:


> Thanks. Did you lodge a paper application? So you were required to fly to Dubai and do bio metrics within 14 days? Geez that's if the department actually communicates with me as soon as they receive my application (which I only just sent yesterday)
> 
> When did u send urs ?


The vfs in doha does biometric data collection and you can book an appointment online. Let me know if you need any help with that.


----------



## ffza13 (May 22, 2015)

sshah31 said:


> The vfs in doha does biometric data collection and you can book an appointment online. Let me know if you need any help with that.


Hi there

I have sent mine by mail on behalf of my partner who lives in Afghanistan. Not sure if he will receive a request at all for a good while about giving biometrics given that it was a postal application....
What do u guys think? Do u think its realistic we'll be asked to visit Dubai in the next few months ?


----------



## ffza13 (May 22, 2015)

sshah31 said:


> Hi ffza,
> I just lodged the application today and right away they sent me a request for biometrics data collection. Luckily I found an appointment for the 28th June. Will go and let you know. Which country have you lodged from and when did you lodge it?


My application is in transit and will be received by the consular general by Sunday


----------



## sshah31 (Jun 22, 2015)

vinil said:


> hi ..
> 
> Mine was online application and I got request for Biometrics on the same day along with the acknowledgement. well I am working in Dubai so I have applied from Dubai so I had to just book an appointment with VFS Dubai and get it done.. I got the appointment after 3 days and got it done in VFS. But after that I have not heard anything from AHC and I am on my 5th month i.e. almost 20 weeks...


Hi vinil. My biometrics is today. Are there any charges for biometrics? The website doesn't mention anything regarding charges. I also wanted to know, have you submitted your police clearance certificates yet? How long are they valid for?


----------



## vinil (Mar 3, 2015)

sshah31 said:


> Hi vinil. My biometrics is today. Are there any charges for biometrics? The website doesn't mention anything regarding charges. I also wanted to know, have you submitted your police clearance certificates yet? How long are they valid for?


Hi SSHAH31

YES THEY CHARGED ME 210 DHIRAMS IN VFS DUBAI.. SO I WOULD SUGGEST YOU TAKE SOME CASH WITH YOU.. YES I HAVE SUBMITTED MY PCC IN MAY ITS VALID FOR 1 YEAR AS PER AHC...

GUD LUCK

VIN


----------



## sshah31 (Jun 22, 2015)

vinil said:


> Hi SSHAH31
> 
> YES THEY CHARGED ME 210 DHIRAMS IN VFS DUBAI.. SO I WOULD SUGGEST YOU TAKE SOME CASH WITH YOU.. YES I HAVE SUBMITTED MY PCC IN MAY ITS VALID FOR 1 YEAR AS PER AHC...
> 
> ...


Hi Vinil, 
Thanks for the information. Did you send in the police clearances along with the application or did you wait till someone contacted you? I have done my biometrics today. Let's see what happens.


----------



## vinil (Mar 3, 2015)

sshah31 said:


> Hi Vinil,
> Thanks for the information. Did you send in the police clearances along with the application or did you wait till someone contacted you? I have done my biometrics today. Let's see what happens.


Hi sshah 31

No i didn't submit my PCC along with my application but i submitted after 4 months i.e. in May to avoid the problem of PCC getting expired before visa grant. Since you have done your biometrics you to sit and wait now and be patient as it will take some time till you hear from AHC.

I Am in my 6th month and wait continues.....


----------



## sshah31 (Jun 22, 2015)

vinil said:


> Hi sshah 31
> 
> No i didn't submit my PCC along with my application but i submitted after 4 months i.e. in May to avoid the problem of PCC getting expired before visa grant. Since you have done your biometrics you to sit and wait now and be patient as it will take some time till you hear from AHC.
> 
> I Am in my 6th month and wait continues.....


Hi Vinil,

Thank you for the information. Hopefully you will hear from them soon. I will send in my PCC in a few months as well. Let me know if you hear anything from them.

Good luck.


----------



## vinil (Mar 3, 2015)

*309 dubai*

Hi All

Wishing everyone a very Happy Eid 

Any updates from Dubai Applicants ? i guess there are very few Spouse visa applicants applying from Dubai.. Anyone who has been appointed a CO kindly share your experience.

Thanks.

Vin


----------



## sshah31 (Jun 22, 2015)

vinil said:


> Hi All
> 
> Wishing everyone a very Happy Eid
> 
> ...


Hi Vinil,

No updates yet however it's just been a month. How about you?


----------



## vinil (Mar 3, 2015)

*309 Dubai Update*

Dear All

I would like to give an quick update on my application. I have been assigned a Case Officer to my application yesterday (exactly after 6 months of my application-DOL 27-01-2015), i received a call from my Case officer and spoke to her for few mins (aprox 3 -5Mins-2 calls) and she has asked me to do my Medical and submit the Original PCC for UAE & INDIA ( I had submitted both the PCC's Online but she asked me to see the Originals).

I got an appoint for my medical on Aug 3rd and will submit the Original PCC's as requested by next week.

Will keep you guys posted on any further updates.

Have a nice day.

Vin


----------



## irfi786 (May 11, 2015)

Hi Vinil,

Good to hear about the call from CO and requests, means process underway. 
I also applied 309 on 17-Mar-2015 and only did Biometrics within a week of application and then no news yet, applicant from Pakistan.

Just wondering if you provided form 80 with your application or later on? Have they requested you this form along with Medical and PCC?

Thanks
Irfan


----------



## vinil (Mar 3, 2015)

*309*

Hi Irfi786

Yes i have just done my medicals on 3rd August and waiting results. well i have not submitted Form 80 neither they asked me along with the medicals and Original PCC's... so not sure if they will ask for it or not?

Regards,

Vinil


----------



## irfi786 (May 11, 2015)

Hi Vinil,

As far as i know, they ask for form 80 especially form high rish countries. Well its good if they dont because what i have heard is that the security checks also take time which would eventually delay the process further.

Keep us updated with latest since i also lodged from Dubai (online)

Thanks
Irfan


----------



## vinil (Mar 3, 2015)

*309*



irfi786 said:


> Hi Vinil,
> 
> As far as i know, they ask for form 80 especially form high rish countries. Well its good if they dont because what i have heard is that the security checks also take time which would eventually delay the process further.
> 
> ...


Hi Irfi786

i will keep u updated on my visa process...

Regards,

Vinil


----------



## irfi786 (May 11, 2015)

Hi Vinil,

You wont believe that i also received an email from CO just now, req Medical, PCC and Polio Cert from Pak.

To be honest i wasnt expecting it to be that quick. Now the worry is that my wife is pregnant and is into her 5th month of pregnancy. It is not recommended by Australian Government to undergo a medical but she can if she wants.

So when did you do medicals and how long was the date for it?

I also need to apply for PCC in Pakistan and also UAE, can you guide a bit on the process of getting PCC from Dubai? I mean where exactly did you go and what are the docs required?

Would appreciate it.

Thanks 
Irfan


----------



## vinil (Mar 3, 2015)

*309*

Dear Irfi786

oh That's great news . Call Dubai London clinic and arrange an appointment for medical.. you should get appointment within next 2-3 days max (medical fee-655 dhs)... n for PCC... Just go to Murraqqabat Police station with emirates id & passport copy (take originals also incase they ask u), passport size photo and make payment of 210dhs and you will receive PCC's after 4 days if you visit the police station.

Irfi can you share me your case officer Initials... did they call you as well?

Regards,
Vinil


----------



## irfi786 (May 11, 2015)

Hi Vinil,

Thanks for the info mate! I will try to finalize all of these asap.
Have u already submitted all the requested docs to ur CO?

CO name starts with DA, what is urs?

Thanks
Irfan


----------



## vinil (Mar 3, 2015)

*309*



irfi786 said:


> Hi Vinil,
> 
> Thanks for the info mate! I will try to finalize all of these asap.
> Have u already submitted all the requested docs to ur CO?
> ...


Hi Irfi786

Yes i have submitted the Original PCC'S to the reception desk of AHC-DUBAI and medicals i am waiting it to be finalized by the clinic.. my CO initials are H.... L..


----------



## irfi786 (May 11, 2015)

Hi Vinil,

Did they specifically asked u to submit original PCC to them? As per my email it just says provide PCC, so i assume have to attach online and thats all, unless they ask me to submit originals.

Do u see full name of CO or jst have initials in correspondence email? as i can see full first name, bt i guess cannot disclose names on forums (strict requirements i guess).

Thanks


----------



## vinil (Mar 3, 2015)

*309*

Dear Irfi786

They specifically asked to see the Originals for me.. i had submit the Originals online but the case officer wanted to see the Originals and she confirmed it when she called me. All u have to do is the submit online unless asked for Originals.

i have the full name for CO but we cannot disclose as you mentioned. (Forum Rules).

Regards,

Vinil


----------



## irfi786 (May 11, 2015)

Hi Vinil,

Fair enough, i didnt receive any call but only email. Anyways i will start the process of arranging req docs and lets hope for the best.

Keep updating whenever something comes up.

Thanks
Irfan


----------



## irfi786 (May 11, 2015)

Hi Vinil,

I tried to book an appointment for medical but the clinic said if the applicant is pregnant then they wont do chest xray for her until and unless she gets a letter from doctor/gynae which states that she is fine to do xray. We spoke to our doctor/gynae, she is reluctant to give such a letter even though my wife is fine through out the pregnancy till now.

Now i have to find some other doctor/gyane who could give such a letter, since chest xray isnt risky unless it was abdomen xray. Pregnant ladies can wear lead jacket around abdomen to be safe from exposure to radiation....

Well i will try and see what happens with other doctors.

Thanks
Irfan


----------



## vinil (Mar 3, 2015)

*309*

Dear Irfi786

I hope you can find some doctors if its safe enough to do the X-ray... i wish you gud luck.

Regards,

Vinil


----------



## tlander (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi Vinil.

Just wanted to let you know, my wife and stepson's 309/100 visas were granted from Dubai today. Which seems strange as today is still part of Eid. It was issued by email.

We applied around the 11th Feb 2015. Dubai has only contacted us 3 times, when they required the medicals, additional PCC and to clarify a couple of points. 

There were no requests for interviews or phone interviews.

I think we were granted the 100 visa as we have been living together for 8 years and married for 3.

Good luck with your application and I hope you hear something soon.

Also, thank you to everyone involved in this forum. The information you provide is so helpful and reassuring.

Ted


----------



## vinil (Mar 3, 2015)

*Spouse Visa*



tlander said:


> Hi Vinil.
> 
> Just wanted to let you know, my wife and stepson's 309/100 visas were granted from Dubai today. Which seems strange as today is still part of Eid. It was issued by email.
> 
> ...


Hi Ted

Congratulations ... Enjoy this special moment... Happy Life in Aus...


----------



## ES2013 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi we applied on dec 2014 online thru dubai. Got emailed once to send originals and form 80. But have not done medicals yet as they said to wait for it to be requested. When we call Dubai they r rude and do not want give any detail or update on our application and just say wait wait... It's frustrating!


----------



## vinil (Mar 3, 2015)

*309*



ES2013 said:


> Hi we applied on dec 2014 online thru dubai. Got emailed once to send originals and form 80. But have not done medicals yet as they said to wait for it to be requested. When we call Dubai they r rude and do not want give any detail or update on our application and just say wait wait... It's frustrating!


Hi ES2013

I can understand your frustration... All you can do is be patient and wait.. your good time will come soon by Gods Grace.... Hang in there buddy... I never was asked for Form 80..


----------



## ES2013 (Apr 9, 2015)

Just got off the fone with dubai office. Oh my gosh they are rude and the lady insisted that she would terminate the call if I keep asking questions. Are they just sitting there for looks or actually there to help people. Customer service gone down the drain with those people answering the phone.


----------



## sshah31 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi guys, 

Hope everyone's doing well. Any updates regarding visa status? My wife and I have applied through an agent, I would like to know if the AHC will contact me straight or will they contact the agents? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ffza13 (May 22, 2015)

ES2013 said:


> Just got off the fone with dubai office. Oh my gosh they are rude and the lady insisted that she would terminate the call if I keep asking questions. Are they just sitting there for looks or actually there to help people. Customer service gone down the drain with those people answering the phone.


Hi 
We're you asked to.provide police clearance being from Afghanistan


----------



## firemansam (May 10, 2015)

sshah31 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Hope everyone's doing well. Any updates regarding visa status? My wife and I have applied through an agent, I would like to know if the AHC will contact me straight or will they contact the agents?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


They will contact your agent.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

sshah31 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Hope everyone's doing well. Any updates regarding visa status? My wife and I have applied through an agent, I would like to know if the AHC will contact me straight or will they contact the agents?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It depends. Usually they contact the agent but in our case they emailed the grant to me and the agent.


----------



## irfi786 (May 11, 2015)

Hi All,

FINALLY RECEIVED THE GOLDEN EMAIL - VISA GRANTED !!! Thanks Allah

Can't believe got the email today, which is just under 9 months from the DoL.

DoL: 17-Mar-2015 (online - Dubai)
Nationality - Pakistan (female)
Biometrics done within a week of submission.
PCC and Medical requested in Aug 2015
PCC and Medical done in Sep15.
1 child aged 3.

No phone no interview, just received an email today afternoon, visa granted.

Received 2 emails few mins apart, 1st email for visa granted 309 (temp) and then few mins later visa granted (100), so i assume its the permanent partner visa subclass 100 which is granted.

Initial entry date: Aug 2016, which is good since i need to resign and packup everything in Dubai to move back to Australia.

Good luck to every still waiting..

Irfan


----------



## sshah31 (Jun 22, 2015)

irfi786 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> FINALLY RECEIVED THE GOLDEN EMAIL - VISA GRANTED !!! Thanks Allah
> 
> ...


Hi Irfan,

Congratulations! Enjoy the moment!

Good luck with your future endeavors.


----------



## sshah31 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi guys.

Hope everyone's doing fine. My agent sent me my medical referral letter with my HAP ID. I have read that HAP ID is only allocated when a case officer has been assigned. Is that correct? Since the application was lodged by the agent, I cannot access it on my immi. However I created an Immi account and when I tried importing the application it gave me an error saying "This type of application cannot be imported." When I asked my agent regarding allocation of CO, she said not yet. I am sort of confused of what's happening. Has something similar happened to anyone? Getting the HAP ID before case officer has been assigned.

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## firemansam (May 10, 2015)

My Wife got her HAP ID issued the day after we applied 9 months ago, so no, getting your HAP ID does not mean you have a case officer allocated.


----------



## TarlarAustralia (Jun 17, 2015)

sshah31 said:


> Hi guys. Hope everyone's doing fine. My agent sent me my medical referral letter with my HAP ID. I have read that HAP ID is only allocated when a case officer has been assigned. Is that correct? Since the application was lodged by the agent, I cannot access it on my immi. However I created an Immi account and when I tried importing the application it gave me an error saying "This type of application cannot be imported." When I asked my agent regarding allocation of CO, she said not yet. I am sort of confused of what's happening. Has something similar happened to anyone? Getting the HAP ID before case officer has been assigned. Thanks in advance guys.


I got my HAP ID the day after I lodged my application so no, it doesn't mean anything, that's just standard. If you hear from your case officer it will be pretty obvious that they are a CO. If your application is complete, ie all Medicaid done and police checks up to date you might not even hear from one.


----------



## ES2013 (Apr 9, 2015)

Any updates from people who applied through dubai? We applied online and nothing till now. Applied dec 2014. We asked the dubai office if we need do medicals and they keep saying wait until we request it. Seriously when they gonna ask for it? So fustrated !


----------



## sshah31 (Jun 22, 2015)

firemansam said:


> My Wife got her HAP ID issued the day after we applied 9 months ago, so no, getting your HAP ID does not mean you have a case officer allocated.


Thanks for the insight. Has your case officer been assigned since it has been 9?


----------



## sshah31 (Jun 22, 2015)

TarlarAustralia said:


> I got my HAP ID the day after I lodged my application so no, it doesn't mean anything, that's just standard. If you hear from your case officer it will be pretty obvious that they are a CO. If your application is complete, ie all Medicaid done and police checks up to date you might not even hear from one.


Thanks for the insight.


----------



## sshah31 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi guys. 

I hope everyone is doing well. 

It appears that I have a case officer assigned. I have received a request for original police clearance certificates, medical request and marriage certificate authenticated by ministry of foreign affairs. 

DOL - 25th June 2015

Any other updates from anyone?


----------



## sshah31 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hello everyone.

Happy new year. 

Any idea if how long it could take for a decision after a Co is assigned and all their requirements are met? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alikiwi (Nov 29, 2015)

That's a bit like asking how long is a piece of string. It varies so much, it's impossible to say.


----------



## Syed2020 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I had applied for my (Wife) partner Visa on 1 Feb 2015 from Dubai and today celebrating its 1st anniversary  . During this period I had only 1 correspondence from the Australian consulate Dubai and that was to provide additional document with Medical and Police clearance in the month of May 2015. Since my wife was expecting therefore I kept her medical on hold and submitted rest of information requested.

With the birth of child I had update the through Email to the consulate that I would like to add the depend to my exiting application and uploaded the relevant document on the online portal, whereas keeping my wife medical still on hold as I want to carry out the medical for my wife and daughter together. 

As of today there is no update on the online portal or emailing correspondence from the immigration department. And my daughter is not yet added.

Its just been a waiting game so far as for the rest of the members.


----------



## gallian (Jul 21, 2015)

FINALLY ! Received the golden email today after wait of 13 months . Visa Processed in Dubai. Timeline below. 
Applicant: from Pakistan (female)
Visa subclass : 309 PMV
Date of Lodgement: 30 Dec 2014
CO requested docs: May 2015
Grant: 7 February 2016

Got a call this morning from Australia Consulate and asked a few questions about when are you planning to move to Australia. Is your husband staying with you etc. 

Same day afternoon got the grant notification. 

Thank you everyone on this forum for all the support and it is a great place for everyone to share their experience and findings .

All the best everyone! There is a lot of patience game but worth waiting for.


----------



## ffza13 (May 22, 2015)

I definitely can't understand why people on here say 12 to 18 month waiting for high risk countries? 

My husband received the golden email visa granted 9 months after lodgement of application. We are so stoked as we were told that we could be waiting up to 2 years! My husband is from Afghanistan


----------



## ffza13 (May 22, 2015)

And we didn't submit form 80 until 2 months ago. Go figure!!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Every case is different but alot do take 12 to 18 months or longer. There was one from Syria that took 20 months and one from Yemen that took 18 months.


----------



## ffza13 (May 22, 2015)

Thanks mish. Do you think the form 80 was even processed at asio given it was only submitted 10 January 2016??


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Probably was just that some are really fast and others take forever. The Syrian one her partners friend security check took 2 months and theirs took over 12 months. It all depends on the time to get a response. Common names can delay things too.

Congrats on the grant


----------



## mikenena24 (May 5, 2015)

Hi, I am applying for a 309 visa soon, and currently collating documents, can I get a UAE police clearance in advance? How would I get them if they require a letter from the beneficiary (ie. Dubai OZ Embassy?),. Can I make the letter for myself and have it translated in arabic? Would that be sufficient?


----------



## shwetagtm (Jul 6, 2016)

Hey guys...plss help me with a complete process of migration to australia...will be a great help...Is there any other thread for dubai applicants??


----------



## shwetagtm (Jul 6, 2016)

Plss help me guys..


----------



## arian wafa (Oct 13, 2016)

hi dear friends i apply for visa 309/100 from 15 sep 2014 i finish my all dacument now i wating for security check its about 2 years i still waiting plzz help me how long it will take more plzzz


----------



## arian wafa (Oct 13, 2016)

Mish said:


> Every case is different but alot do take 12 to 18 months or longer. There was one from Syria that took 20 months and one from Yemen that took 18 months.


hi dear friend iam from Afghanistan and i still waiting for finalise my security check its about 2 years i waiting i was applied from 15 sep 2014 i finish my all dacuments do u know about security check how long it take


----------



## arian wafa (Oct 13, 2016)

hi guys i apply from Afghanistan for visa 309/100 its about 2 years and 1 mouth i still wating for my security check i dont know why it take long time and plzz if u know plzzz help me when it will be finish


----------



## arian wafa (Oct 13, 2016)

hi friends... i apply from Afghanistan for visa 309/100 on 15 sep 2014 all document is finish interview finish on 13 june 2016 its about 2 years i still wating for security check i dont know how much take time this 😢


----------



## arian wafa (Oct 13, 2016)

hi......i am from Afghanistan i apply for partner visa 309.100 form 15 sep 2014 i still waiting for security check plz who know about it and tell me how long will take its about 26mouth i still waiting


----------



## c00kiemonster (Sep 18, 2015)

Are you currently in Dubai?



arian wafa said:


> hi......i am from Afghanistan i apply for partner visa 309.100 form 15 sep 2014 i still waiting for security check plz who know about it and tell me how long will take its about 26mouth i still waiting


----------



## umair461 (Nov 18, 2016)

Any one applied for pmv from dubai? How long its take to assigned CO?


----------



## Yazan (Jan 28, 2017)

HI
my question is I had applied my visa on 24 December 2016 as de facto partner, I want to know how long time it will take to get my visa for Syrian living in Dubai, and my partner applied my visa from AUS Adelaide, my agents in AUS has ask me to provide a lot of document and I had sent everything and now waiting for granted my visa.
if have any information please just update me.
Thanks.


----------



## Yazan (Jan 28, 2017)

*De facto Partner 309/100 Visa*

My question is, After 10 months of lodging my defacto/partner visa 309/100 I have been requested to provide my sponsor's police clearance certificate. Can anyone advise me if this means my visa grant is very near? Can someone provide me an estimated time by when I should expect the visa grant?


----------



## Wog (Jan 23, 2018)

I am going through this path. (Dubai)
Applied on October17,
Contacted a week after for Meds/Bio-metric.
A month later CO asked for more Docs. (replied on first week of Jan).
Since then, NO CONTACT.


----------



## hejleh (Jun 21, 2018)

Dear all,

i'm Jordanian and my wife is Australian. we got married in 2013 and we have a baby girl. she is almost one year old now.
I applied for Visa 309 on 3rd of March 2018 online through immiaccount from dubai. i submitted all supporting documents related to the application with all forms , police clearance, Bio-metric, and Medical test by 6th of March 2018.

since that day i didn't receive any feedback from them and my status is still "further assessment" 

is there anyone here applied this year "2018" from Dubai?
and what is your application status please.

we are planning to move to Australia by early next year "2019" and i'm afraid that the processing time of 12 to 16 months will not allow us to do so.


----------

